# gkrellm 100KB/s transfer - what app is using network?

## dr_Fell

Hello just after starting my desktop I see about 90-100 KB/s transfer shown by grekllm (incoming). I tried to use nethogs but it only shows 

```
  

2597  michal   /usr/bin/firefox                                                                                                         eth0       0.013       0.023 KB/sec

?     root     89.22.193.203:6881-59.96.64.177:57852                                                                                               0.000       0.000 KB/sec

?     root     unknown TCP                                                                                                                         0.000       0.000 KB/sec

```

..with less than 1 KB/s

What is going on ? How can I check what is using my network then ? 

I am using KDE if it matters

(Suddenly after C.A 10 minutes it stopped)

EDIT: again...

iftop doesn't show anything too (anything that is using 100KB/s bandwidth at least)

----------

## cach0rr0

tcpdump it, see what's going out. 

most surefire way, better than trusting any other more "interpretive" tool

----------

## new_item

How to check name of the process which generate UDP traffic is described in second ansewer on this page:

http://serverfault.com/questions/192893/how-i-can-identify-which-process-is-making-udp-traffic-on-linux

Pozdro  :Wink: 

----------

